# Ex che non rispettano orari figli. quando è lecito incazzarsi?



## Horny (11 Aprile 2015)

*Ex che non rispettano orari figli. quando è lecito incazzarsi?*

se ci si è adeguati in TUTTO alle strampalate
esigenze di questo ex, accettando cambiamenti di
programma quotidiani all'ultimo minuto,.
e glielo si è fatto notare in maniera pacifica, almeno
questa cosa degli orari..???
cosa si fa?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> se ci si è adeguati in TUTTO alle strampalate
> esigenze di questo ex, accettando cambiamenti di
> programma quotidiani all'ultimo minuto,.
> e glielo si è fatto notare in maniera pacifica, almeno
> ...


Tuo figlio che dice?
Io guaderei solo se è sereno lui


----------



## Horny (11 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuo figlio che dice?
> Io guaderei solo se è sereno lui


sereno, se non ha programmi suoi.
anche perché mi vede stra accomodante.
altrimenti molto nervoso, se tipo deve 
fare i compiti e andare da un amico.
e poi lui non può andare a letto alle 24
con l'allenamento che fa.
perchè la mattina dopo le
maestre dicono che dorme sul banco,
pur ascoltando.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2015)

Fai notare al padre i bisogni del figlio. Prima di tutto di non essere deluso.


----------



## Horny (12 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai notare al padre i bisogni del figlio. Prima di tutto di non essere deluso.


no no, si incattivisce di brutto.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

è difficile, se lui non vede le conseguenze per il figlio. 
Che argomenti porta? Cioè, si giustifica?



sienne


----------



## Horny (12 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è difficile, se lui non vede le conseguenze per il figlio.
> Che argomenti porta? Cioè, si giustifica?
> ...


dice che lui non fa l'impiegato in banca....
per i ritardi nella riconsegna...
nessun argomento, neppure avvisa.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> dice che lui non fa l'impiegato in banca....
> per i ritardi nella riconsegna...
> nessun argomento, neppure avvisa.


Per il figlio basta avere certezze e essere avvisato.

Non credo che tu invece possa aspettarti rispetto. Purtroppo.
Se sai che un richiamo per il bambino suscita reazioni inconsulte, non c'è speranza.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> dice che lui non fa l'impiegato in banca....
> per i ritardi nella riconsegna...
> nessun argomento, neppure avvisa.



Ciao

posso chiederti se è sempre stato così?
Non bisogna essere un genio per capire che è un fattore di organizzazione, per potersi orientare ecc. 

Come reagisce se una volta sei tu a non rispettare gli accordi? 


sienne


----------



## Horny (12 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> posso chiederti se è sempre stato così?
> Non bisogna essere un genio per capire che è un fattore di organizzazione, per potersi orientare ecc.
> ...


si. sempre.
non ammette che sia solo questione
dello sforzo per organizzarsi, questa
fatica la fa fare tutta agli altri.
impossibile conviverci.
e pure discuterci.
non accade mai che io non li rispetti.
anzi, mi adatto a tutti i suoi cambiamenti,
partenze improvvise etc.


----------



## Horny (12 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per il figlio basta avere certezze e essere avvisato.
> 
> Non credo che tu invece possa aspettarti rispetto. Purtroppo.
> Se sai che un richiamo per il bambino suscita reazioni inconsulte, non c'è speranza.


sì, non c'è speranza.
già tanto esserselo tolto dalle palle.


----------

